

Police admit they’re 'stumped' by mystery car thefts -- can you help? - shawndumas
http://www.today.com/news/police-admit-theyre-stumped-mystery-car-thefts-6C10169993

======
lutusp
There's no mystery. The thieves monitor the radio frequency car remotes use
and record the remote's signal. Then they process what they've received to be
able to mimic the remote adequately to fool the car's receiver.

All the thieves need to do is be near the car when the owner activates the
legitimate remote, to pick up the remote's radio signal. Once they have the
handshake between the car and the remote, they're in.

Elementary, my dear Watson.

